# Breeder recommendation in WA, OR, or ID?



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I live in Washington and am looking to get a GSD puppy in June or July of 2016. Does anyone have good breeder recommendations for Washington, Oregon, or Idaho? Ideally I would love to find a breeder in Washington, but have no problem whatsoever driving to Idaho or Oregon for the right breeder. This would be a pet/family companion first and foremost, with a chance of getting into agility later on. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Haha, I have since found the search function on this forum, and was able to look up a lot of old threads basically asking the same question I did.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This site also has some great info on what to look for in a breeder!

German Shepherd Guide - Home

Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are a good number of members from the NW, but sometimes threads may go unnoticed. Try bumping it up if you get ctrickets. What type of gsd are you looking for, working line, showline? Ect...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9

They breed working line dogs and are located on Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So your search must have brought up the thread where the person found two highly recommended breeders and it resulted in a "contest" between which would get the most recommendations from the board members... So I posted on that thread and I won't repeat it here.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. I only live 30 minutes from them. They will definitely be someone I check out. 



LuvShepherds said:


> German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9
> 
> They breed working line dogs and are located on Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I have seen a lot of recommendations for Vom Banach and Schraderhaus. I'm not sure if I saw that specific thread. Were those the two highly recommended ones? I met a male ddr pup from Vom Banach at the dog park earlier this year, and it was a beautiful dog.



middleofnowhere said:


> So your search must have brought up the thread where the person found two highly recommended breeders and it resulted in a "contest" between which would get the most recommendations from the board members... So I posted on that thread and I won't repeat it here.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Nigel said:


> There are a good number of members from the NW, but sometimes threads may go unnoticed. Try bumping it up if you get ctrickets. What type of gsd are you looking for, working line, showline? Ect...


 A lower drive working line would be my first choice. I want a dog that's a good home protector, plus a good pet. I love to go hiking, so I would take it hiking eventually when it's old enough. I am also interested in agility. I'm open to a show line too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GigHarborGSD said:


> A lower drive working line would be my first choice. I want a dog that's a good home protector, plus a good pet. I love to go hiking, so I would take it hiking eventually when it's old enough. I am also interested in agility. I'm open to a show line too.


A WL GSD will require more than agility training. They need a lot during every day as well. I had Deja (WL) in agility as well and it was more like icing on the cake as you cannot just practice agility to keep them content. That is more for the more laid back type GSDs.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> A WL GSD will require more than agility training. They need a lot during every day as well. I had Deja (WL) in agility as well and it was more like icing on the cake as you cannot just practice agility to keep them content. That is more for the more laid back type GSDs.


Well, that's good to know. I am still learning about these dogs. 

What else did you do with your dog besides agility?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GigHarborGSD said:


> Well, that's good to know. I am still learning about these dogs.
> 
> What else did you do with your dog besides agility?


Obedience training, not just in sessions but woven in throughout the day, play and trail walks, going places and new places wherever they allow dogs (in combination with obedience and play}. But also crate time several times a day as I didn't want her getting used to activity 24/7. As a result she has a good off button. I also need time off from dogs once in a while during the day; called work.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Obedience training, not just in sessions but woven in throughout the day, play and trail walks, going places and new places wherever they allow dogs (in combination with obedience and play}. But also crate time several times a day as I didn't want her getting used to activity 24/7. As a result she has a good off button. I also need time off from dogs once in a while during the day; called work.


Ok, thanks! I already do most of that with my current dog, except crate time several times a day, so they aren't used to activity 24/7. I like that idea.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

GigHarborGSD said:


> Well I have seen a lot of recommendations for Vom Banach and Schraderhaus. I'm not sure if I saw that specific thread. Were those the two highly recommended ones? I met a male ddr pup from Vom Banach at the dog park earlier this year, and it was a beautiful dog.


No that wasn't it. It was between Vom Haus Reid and another breeder. Might have been a thread looking specifically for Oregon breeders.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK so far as what they need. We do a short training session on obedience once a day. (IPO obedience). Maybe we go to the fairgrounds with a track. We walk around the property once or twice a day. The weather's been disgusting so we haven't been doing the obedience this week -- and it shows. 

It's really best if we do a couple of short obedience sessions twice a day. We also try to make it to club (150 miles away) once a week where we do the whole gammet.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Vom Banach in Port Orchard and Shraderhaus in Tacoma would be my recommendations. I know Jean Shrader is super knowledgable and helpful. I've met a few of the dogs produced by her breeding program and they're really nice dogs. I've met one Vom Banach dog and he was impressive. I liked him a lot. 
If you're willing to ship, I'd look at Weberhaus in Kansas. I have a Weberhaus dog and he's amazing. I love him to bits and peices though he definitely keeps me on my toes and busy but settles nicely. Just be up front about what you're looking for and why and any of them can point you in the right direction.
Even a lower drive WL GSD isn't for the faint of heart. They still need to have their mind worked and their body kept busy.


----------

